# when to test after blastocyst transfer



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, 
I was wondering if you anyone could tell me when it is recommended to test after blastocyst transfer, please.  Is it earlier than the standard 2 weeks because the embryo is already more mature by the time it is transferred?  This would make sense to me and I'm sure I've read something to this effect elsewhere, but can't seem to find it now.  My clinic was very vague and gave me conflicting test dates, so I wondered if any of you could help.  I'd rather wait than test too early and get a false result, but if I wait the full 2 weeks my husband will actually be out of the country and because we want to test together that would mean waiting an extra day.  Would prefer not to prolong the agony if it isn't necessary!
Thanks,
*eloise*


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Ya 

I had FET with 2 blast and at ARGC they got me to wait 10 days. I hope that helps! I did test 2 days early and got a neg on pee stick. But on test day my level was 162 and now I'm 20 weeks and 1 day pregnant. So testing early and getting a neg means nothing. Even with my twins I tested early and it was neg and at the time it was triplets with a level of 575 on test day! (lost one at 4 months) So I'd wait but I know how hard it is!!

Good Luck X


----------



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, MR.  Your experience does seem to tally with what I've read, that it's not so necessary to wait 14 days to test after blast transfer.  Well, we'll see how strong our resolve is.  Will we test early (i.e. before my husband goes out of town - it would be day 10 after the 5dt), or hold out and wait till day 15 when he returns...?

Huge congratulations on your twins.  Really hope everything goes perfectly for you!

x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I had my ET at the Lister on Wednesday (5dt) and was told to test 14 days after EC, which will be 9dp5dt. 

Good luck hope you get a BFP


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

sorry to highjack the thread but I just had to say to 'Jakesmum' I'm also at the Lister and had et on Wednesday! Eloise I've been told its 14 days from ec! 

Good luck to you both.
Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'll hold out, then.  Best of luck to the two of you, too!

x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to say 14 days from EC not 14 days after EC!  My EC was on Friday 30th January and my OTD is Friday 13th (argggh) of Feb. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## katie31 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Eloise,
This is my first entry on this site. 
Also on 2ww after blatocyst transfer, due to test on 11/02/09. 
I can totally understand how you feel if your husband is away as mine will be there until 5.30am on the day of testing and then will be out of the country. If he hadn't have been there first thing in the morning I think I probably would still have done the test but would probably be unfit to go into work if BFN. I don't know what to suggest for the best for you but I hope it is good news for you. This 2ww is really hard with lots of ups and downs. 
Good Luck
Katie31


----------

